# Exact Competitors for Samsung Notebook NP550p5c-s02in



## HighPerformance (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

I've posted this Message to find out closest competitors for Samsung Notebook NP550p5c-s02in.
I hope this will be helpful for many users of different brands of laptops as their favorite tools for a long time.

Unbiased posting of models with true specifications are requested.

... Thanks & Regards


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 27, 2012)

Samsung's 550 is the best VFM laptop out there. No competitors.


----------



## har (Aug 27, 2012)

No real competitors. The inspiron 15r with the 1080p screen is the only close competitor given its awesome screen but its graphics card will not be able to handle gaming at 1080p. Its still a good alternative though.


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey guys what is the exact price of this model ? - is it available through domestic dealers ?


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 27, 2012)

HighPerformance said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I've posted this Message to find out closest competitors for Samsung Notebook NP550p5c-s02in.
> I hope this will be helpful for many users of different brands of laptops as their favorite tools for a long time.
> ...



As mentioned above, 15R SE is the closest. But according to some stating it not being able to handle FHD gaming, I really don't think laptops are for gaming in FHD. HD gaming is the par for me. And another can be 17R SE. Even though i5, it still has better GPU than samsung and then 17 inches is nice. The 17R SE i5 version is soon to be launched in FHD, which really would pawn Samsung, in my opinion.
If HP comes up with DV6 with GT 650M, maybe in october. It would be a close competitor too.


----------



## HighPerformance (Aug 27, 2012)

SlayerAndy said:


> As mentioned above, 15R SE is the closest. But according to some stating it not being able to handle FHD gaming, I really don't think laptops are for gaming in FHD. HD gaming is the par for me. And another can be 17R SE. Even though i5, it still has better GPU than samsung and then 17 inches is nice. The 17R SE i5 version is soon to be launched in FHD, which really would pawn Samsung, in my opinion.
> If HP comes up with DV6 with GT 650M, maybe in october. It would be a close competitor too.



Dear SlayerAndy,

Are the models mentioned by you having Anti-Reflective screen ? 
This is mandatory for most of the people to work in ambient light.

... Thanks & Regards


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 27, 2012)

Inspiron 15R SE with FHD Display is a good competitor.


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 27, 2012)

HighPerformance said:


> Dear SlayerAndy,
> 
> Are the models mentioned by you having Anti-Reflective screen ?
> This is mandatory for most of the people to work in ambient light.
> ...



Dear HighPerformance,

The Dell 15R SE comes with 15.6" FHD Anti-glare (1920x1080). Same would be for 17R when it comes out. And above all, being competitor doesn't mean it needs to be better in almost all categories. That is never possible. Different people have different preferences. And I don't think most of the people work in ambient light. Not necessarily. Indoors, the anti reflective screen doesn't really matter.


----------



## HighPerformance (Aug 29, 2012)

Dear SlayerAndy,
Your comments are appreciated. Ant-Reflective screen may not be needed for good indoors.
... Thanks & Regards


----------



## hpblze (Sep 1, 2012)

In terms of cost , none ..  but be aware that it has some bugs ( I had replacements twice ) 
But in terms of performance the i7 Dell 17r Special edition is wayy powerful because it has GT 650 M with 2 GB DDR5 memory , 17 inch 1920 screen , 3d Screen with Glasses  ( Got mine a while back on EMI ) 



HighPerformance said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I've posted this Message to find out closest competitors for Samsung Notebook NP550p5c-s02in.
> I hope this will be helpful for many users of different brands of laptops as their favorite tools for a long time.
> ...


----------



## HighPerformance (Sep 7, 2012)

Dear hpblze ,

May I know the price ? 
How is 3D experience ? 
At what maximum distance we can watch 3D movie ?
Are the 3D glasses powered type ?

... Thanks & Regards


----------

